# English Imperial Ipa



## Tony (25/3/07)

Hi folks

Im planing an English imperial IPA

I have a pale ale bubbling away on some US-56 and i was planning on dumping this onto the yeast cake.

It will be bottled in champain bottles and corked and caged to last the ages.

HEre is the recipe im thinking of.

lots of english hops, a simple grain bill............ not real sure of mash temp for a beer like this though.

Im thinking of about 64 - 65 to get reasionable attenuation but keep some malt to help with all the hops.

any comments of sugestions welcome

cheers

imperial IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.40
Anticipated OG: 1.090 Plato: 21.55
Anticipated EBC: 20.7
Anticipated IBU: 120.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.7 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
7.0 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
5.3 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 70.5 60 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 7.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.5 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 4.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Mr Bond (25/3/07)

Man that is one GUTSY lookin IPA!!!  

What no Fuggles in there!(just kidding)

If you want to put one in a PET bottle and post to me COD ,Just say so.

Go 4 it I say.


----------



## razz (25/3/07)

Evening Tony. Will you/have you allowed a bit more volume for the absorbtion by the hops ?


----------



## Tony (25/3/07)

these days with hop socks, i just hang them for 15 min to let all the liquid run out.

I find hop absorbtion is not an issue any more.

In mot so concerned with with exact volumes anyway...... as long as its strong and hoppy with a bitter bite in the end.

cheers


----------



## Stuster (25/3/07)

Are you going to drink them sooner or later, Tony?

If sooner, it looks good. If later (which I'm guessing from your corks plan), I'm not sure how much the late hopping for flavour and aroma will last over a few months. In some ways, this hop schedule looks more like an American IIPA. With those, they are at their peak fairly early as the hop flavour and aroma fade with time. I've never made an English IIPA, but I'd say that it might be best to have more bittering hops, and then a stack of dry hopping in secondary a week or two before bottling. Again, not sure how long that will survive in the bottles, but it might give it more chance.

Just a thought. :unsure:


----------



## Tony (25/3/07)

Brau.......... no.......... no fuggle.

I want this to be a bit confronting on the hop side of things.
I have never found fuggle really got my hop finger tingling if you know what i mean 

Sluster. I am hearing you. I guess i want to drink it sooner and later.

Im making 30 liters of it so after a few months to calm down a bit in the bottle, i will get into it but i do want to make one of these on a yearly basis as well as a barly wine to enjoy over the years as it matures.

I guess i am after a big hoppy beer. 

Ilooked at the BJCP guidelines for AIPA and IIPA and the IIPA is defined as a nuch bigger extremly bitter "showcase for hops" that can use american, english and noble hops.

I want this beer to be a showcase of english hops.

I dont think it matters how much you hop it, over time the hops will fade, i accept that and im not such a fan of dry hops. the grassy finish and haze they sometimes cause kind of puts me off a bit.

It will have about 15g/liter in tha last 20 min 

i could add more.....

I could add 30g of challenger at the last 3 additions for the hell of it 

cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (25/3/07)

Tony said:


> It will have about 15g/liter in tha last 20 min
> 
> Thats Hardcore in itself
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (25/3/07)

i just ordered the bramlings X, target and got some first gold too.

In it goes 

cheers


----------



## Tony (25/3/07)

Oh god........ its growing

Not quite up to ross "12 KG of hops in a brew" standards, but its getting there.

I am going to need multiple hop socks for it.

cheers

Oh...... i renamed it too  

Choke a Pom IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.40
Anticipated OG: 1.090 Plato: 21.55
Anticipated EBC: 20.7
Anticipated IBU: 125.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.7 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
7.0 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
5.3 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Target Pellet 10.00 58.8 45 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 7.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 8.50 11.0 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.5 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 4.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 8.50 6.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 8.50 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-56


----------



## Stuster (25/3/07)

Looks boooooootiful, Tony. :chug:


----------



## brendanos (26/3/07)

Tony said:


> Not quite up to ross "12 KG of hops in a brew" standards, but its getting there.



:lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/07)

Looking to make one of these soon myself. Originally reluctant but after tasting TDA's wonderful example of this style I'm more or less converted. Was a lovely drop that was bursting with hops. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (26/3/07)

Looks very interesting... Something like this might make it into my "future brews" folder too...  

Would be a good way to use up some of the truckloads of hops in my freezer at least! :chug: 

Could be a good winter warmer...


----------



## Tony (27/3/07)

It will make a great winter warmer.

I am a bit unsure as to what mash temperature to use. ????

I want it to finnish under 1.020 with US-56.

It will be getting dumped onto a fresh cake so there will be heaps of yeast and it will be in a 60 liter firmenter so i will have 30 liters of headspace  I may need it :blink: 

any suggestions? I was thinking arount the 64 deg mark.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/3/07)

Ross has actually been backing off the hop additions now to about the 12Kg mark  

Ross might need glasses. When a recipie says 12gms he puts 12kg in :lol: 


( Sorry Ross, but you do love your hops )


----------



## KoNG (27/3/07)

Tony said:


> It will make a great winter warmer.
> 
> I am a bit unsure as to what mash temperature to use. ????
> 
> ...



Tony,
i brewed an AIIPA back in early Dec, i've been tasting it every now and then and its already really drinkable.
Stats are very similar to your recipe from memory:

OG - 1090
IBU - 120
All the rest pretty similar but using a whole lotta diff US hops instead of UK.

I mashed at 64*C and with using US56 at around 16-18*C got my FG down to 1008
i used a kilo or more of sugar in the recipe to help drop the FG and also pitched onto the cake of a 1050 APA
(it was a mission to keep the temp stable in the first day, as it partied in the ferm! so headspace is a great idea.. i had 20L in a 30L ferm)
it was down to 1011 in about 7-8 days, then i racked to secondary for a month and dry hopped each 7 days with 40-50g.

hope this helps.


----------



## Trent (27/3/07)

Tony
You will need headspace. The last IPA I did (and that is just a single, at 1068) I pitched it onto a yeast cake of 1056, 25L in a 60L fermenter, and withing 36 hours the krausen was up to the 45L mark, at 20C. Wuite impressive when ya think about it. Maybe you should bring a bottle to the ANZAC day comp at marks for some tasting if it is ready?
All the best
Trent


----------



## Tony (27/3/07)

awsome!

1.008........ thats like 90% attenuation.

I will be happy if it gets down to 1.014 -16 for a 10% beer.

my system usually drops 1 to 2 deg over the hour so 64 to 62 deg will cover the 63 deg mark generally regarded as good for great attenuation.

I was thinking of mashing in at 66 for a couple of minuites while i stir it in to gelatinise the starch properly and adding a liter of cold water to cool it to 64 deg for the mash

Maybe im over complicating things but i read once this is a good method for a cooler mash and it technicly made sense. wether it works or not is another story.

anzec day? i dont think it will be ready for then. Thats only 4 weeks off and its not brewed yet.

cheers

I will have about 40 champein bottles full so there will be plenty for a testing at marks one day

you may need a designated driver or a swag though 

cheers


----------



## Kai (27/3/07)

I love big attenuation on big beers, remember that because the attenuation is only "apparent", a big beer at 1.008 has a lot more residual sugar than a small beer at the same FG.


----------



## Tony (27/3/07)

very true

good point Kai!

The strongest beer i have made was a tripel @ 1.085 and it finished at aroind 1.016 i think.
It had 15% candi sugar to thin it out but was still a fair drink

I have never made anything more that about 60 IBU either so cant wait to make something "out there" on the hops

I am going to need multiple hop socks

cheers


----------



## KoNG (30/3/07)

agreed,
my beer is hardly 'dry' there is still a whole lot of malt there.! so around 64*c is recommended with some sugar too.!

As we speak i am researching my next big beer, i'm wanting to brew a big barley wine sipper over 16%, something to compare with my wine drinking friends etc. it will be a 2 year or more project i guess with atleast 3 or 4 fermentations. Not too much info to be found so far.. so i could be flying a little blind 
havent decided on american or english hops yet, but it wont matter too much.


----------



## Tony (2/6/07)

Bottled the beast last night.

ended up with 31 x 750ml champeign bottles and a couple of smaller bottles for early tasting notes before i go cracking a big one.

I dry hopped it for a bit over a month with a handfull of EKG and now in hopping the 11% alc hasnt killed the yeast. If it stays flat in the bottle i will be pissed.

Tasting notes into the firmenter.......HUGE english hop presence with a fantastic maltyness that ballances the bitterness perfectly. If it wasnt for the alcahol warnth that is smooth wine like it would be like drinking a 5% pale ale.

Its a bit hazy from the hops but 600 grams of hops will do that i guess.

Im very excited to see what its like once its carbed up and aged a couple of months......... let alone a couple of years.

cheers


----------



## browndog (2/6/07)

Tony said:


> Bottled the beast last night.
> 
> ended up with 31 x 750ml champeign bottles and a couple of smaller bottles for early tasting notes before i go cracking a big one.
> 
> ...



Tony, I think you better send a bottle or two of that brew up to Ross for the QLD boys to sample and give you some honest and qualified feedback.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Tony (2/6/07)

aaaaaahahahah i was just talking to ross about swapping fluids 

beer that is

might pack a couple but i know how ross can drink...... i have entertained him before...... you will have to be quick

and it could be a couple of months before its ready.
cheers


----------



## Tony (2/6/07)

this was the final recipe i used.

It went from 1.090 to 1.008

cheers

Choke a Pom IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.80
Anticipated OG: 1.090 Plato: 21.65
Anticipated EBC: 20.9
Anticipated IBU: 140.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.2 11.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
6.8 0.80 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 28.7 First WH
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 11.4 90 min.
50.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 29.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 11.1 20 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 9.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 6.4 20 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 9.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 6.6 10 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 5.9 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 4.4 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 5.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Progress Pellet 5.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Tony (11/6/07)

Cracked one tonight to try it.

Its "BIG"

big malt character, smooth alcahol warmth, not solventy thank god, lots of hops with a greenish flavout i have not come across. But half the hops in it were ones i have never tried too.

for a beer with its numbers, its very drinkable and had no problem downing a schooner.

It needs time but should be a good beer.

ITs also faitly hazy when cool but thats to be expected witha ll the hops.

I will certanly be interested to see what others think of it.

cheers


----------



## Tony (9/7/07)

cracked a big bottle tonight.

Its had 6 weeks in secondary (4 of them with dry hopping) and 5 or 6 weeks in the bottle.

It has smoothed out heaps  

The first thing i noticed was the sweet aroma of malt from the bottle. It did go down to 1.008 :blink: 

then the hops hit..... WOW.

Hop flavour is similar...... very english and big. Its lost the green character thank god.

Its sooooooooo well ballanced and smooth. Its like drinking a 6% beer only you get pissed quicker 

carbonation is perfect IMO for this beer. Its enough to create a creamy head on pouring and then just enough to hold a thin head and lightly lace as you drink. too much gas would add a harshness that would not work.

Very happy with this one. I cant believe how drinkable it is with all that malt and hops.

cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (9/7/07)

Very sexy colour!
keep the updates coming.


----------



## Tony (9/7/07)

will do.

Its a bit hazy too...... even at warmer temps..... not chill haze..... not yeast. 

mmmmm must ahve been all those hops.

But its not a beer to look at is it.

Its a winter sipper....... and its bloody fantastic at its job.

PS...... no way its 140 IBU. Im going to start a new thread on hop utilisation and a few other thoughts i have that im sure will start a blue ot 3  

cheers


----------



## Sammus (24/8/07)

I'm in the middle of making an IIPA and found this thread. your english IIPA is making me salivate, I dont wan't to have to wait months to try mine!

I was thinking of using perle for some smooth bittering, throw about 120g in there hehe.

So is that amount of finishing hops (in choke a pom) pretty normal for an IIPA? as in, about 5x weight of bittering hops


----------



## Tony (24/8/07)

Dont know  

Only ever tried mine but BJCP states the style as a "showcase for hops"

I dont think it matters what hops you use as long as there are lots.

A beer of this strenght is going to take longer than a 4.8% pale ale to mature so patience is a virtue, but 2 or 3 months puts it on track.

If..... when i do it again i will use more of the hops i like EKG, Challenger, First gold. Target is a tops english bittering hop, northdown is good too.

Pearl is a clean german type hop for what i know. Havnt used it so wont comment on it too much. You want big hop chatracter in an IIPA.

cheers


----------



## O'Henry (21/9/09)

I know this is ages ago, but how did it end up fairing Tony? Did you drink them all within the year or still have a few tucked away? It sounds phenomenal btw.


----------

